# Wacken (3D): Drei Clips zur Kino-Doku des Metal-Festivals



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Wacken (3D): Drei Clips zur Kino-Doku des Metal-Festivals gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Wacken (3D): Drei Clips zur Kino-Doku des Metal-Festivals


----------



## Berserkervmax (14. Juni 2014)

Wacken war echt mal geil...

WAR !

Heute ist es nur noch kommerz und es geht nur noch darum im Wacken Shirt rumzulauf um zu zeigen das man da war..

Die Running Order / Bands die dieses Jahr zum 25 Jährigen spielen sind bis jetzt ein Witz !

Ich bin 17 mal dagewesen und letztes Jahr war , trotz oder wegen Rammstein , das schlechteste Wacken überhaupt !


----------



## Rikko_V2 (14. Juni 2014)

Habs nie geschafft, verdammt. Wollt eigentlich damals hauptsächlich wegen I.Maiden hin <.<


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (14. Juni 2014)

Das beste Festival of the World!!! Metal rules


----------



## Iconoclast (14. Juni 2014)

Oh ja, meine fünfte und liebste Jahreszeit.


----------



## HordyH (14. Juni 2014)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Wacken war echt mal geil...
> 
> WAR !
> 
> ...



war rammstein nicht gut?


----------



## Singler (15. Juni 2014)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Wacken war echt mal geil...
> 
> WAR !
> 
> Heute ist es nur noch kommerz ...



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass dir ist der Begriff "Kommerz" nicht wirklich bekannt... dir ist schon klar, dass Wacken noch nie eine gemeinnützige Sache war? Und dass die vor 17 Jahren KEINE T-Shirts verkauft haben, kannst du hier niemandem weiß machen.


----------



## Cosmas (15. Juni 2014)

keine band die da hin geht, macht das aus "good will for charity" und die veranstalter sicher auch nicht, das war nie anders, jetzt hier mit "kommerz" um sich zu werfen, zeugt nur von realitätsverweigerung, versteckt hinter "es is so schlecht, scheiss bands etc".

geschmack is verschieden und manch einem mag das lineup nicht gefallen, das ist aber keine allgemeingültige meinung, sondern eine persönliche.

ich bin mal drauf gespannt, wie die das doku ding bringen...der trailer macht jedenfalls lust auf mehr, auch wegen der mucke


----------



## VikingGe (15. Juni 2014)

> Ich bin 17 mal dagewesen und letztes Jahr war , trotz oder wegen Rammstein , das schlechteste Wacken überhaupt !


Da fragt man sich, was du da eigentlich sehen willst. War doch eigentlich für jeden Geschmack was dabei, und meiner Meinung nach hatte das Festival noch nie ein besseres Lineup.


----------



## Berserkervmax (15. Juni 2014)

Das Lineup beinhaltet nur B und C Bands !

Für ein "Normales " Wacken schon ein Witz und für 25 Jahre erstrecht !

Hätte zb Black Sabbath erwartet.
Oder zumindest einen Großen Namen.

Alles was in Line up steht ist quasi jederes Jahr da oder zumindes jedes 2te.

Geht mal in WOA Forum!
Solangsam kommt das Stimmung auf ! Und die ins nicht Positiv !

Kommerz ist wenn du bei 32°C im Schatten nur 1 Liter Wasser mit ins Gelände nehem darfst und drinnen der Liter Wasser 10€ Kostet und komischer weis die Wasserhähne auch nur an 2 von 7 Stationen Wasser abgeben !

Früher war es auf Innfeld beschränkt mitlerweile auf die Händlermeile  / Umzeuntesgelände auch - Das ist Abzocke !


----------



## HordyH (15. Juni 2014)

Was war mit rammstein? Ich hab se zweimal live gesehen ( dresden und riesa aber vor mehreren jahren ) und da wars hammer


----------

